
Ask HN: Any suggestion for a former Java dev returning to work? - leonagano
I&#x27;m a former Java 5 developer and now returning to work and need to learn Java 7&#x2F;8&#x2F;9. My idea is to develop some project&#x2F;website using concurrency and multithreading, but I&#x27;m short on ideas. Does anybody have any suggestion?<p>I&#x27;d use most of the new features of Java 8 to keep up to date.
======
fiftyacorn
My suggestion is to hacve a look at the java roles in your area and focus your
learning around the skillsets listed. Are they using concurency/multithreading
in conjunction with a website? Or can you focus on Java EE like JSF/JPA on an
application server

Id also consider focusing on spring boot

Have a look at courses on udemy to get up to speed quickly

